# I got the boot



## bab1957 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, thats that. I got terminated on Monday. Time to move on after working 5 years for JCNickle. Now both my husband and I are unemployed and facing a tough go.
But what does get me a little bit is the people who I worked with and whom I thought liked me, never bothered to call to see how Im doing. Figures.
Ya think I would learn my lesson by now. Screw them, Im just going to move forward, and see it as a lesson learned.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope things get better for you soon. Perhaps its awkward for those you worked with to call. Unless it was someone I was really close to I would probably not call, not wishing to seem like I was being nosy and trying to get the scoop on what happened. In my mind I'd be thinking that person probably doesn't want to talk about what happened especially to someone who still has their job at the company. Maybe my thinking is flawed, obviously you are upset because no one called to offer you any support. In situations like this I remember what my grandma used to say..."When one door closes another opens". Something better may be waiting for you and this is your opportunity to grab it.


----------



## bab1957 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Mrs T, its a good way of thinking about it. 
I remember when other employees got terminated.
There was a lot of speculation and guessing, so
and so heard this or so and so heard that. I would
always take it with a grain of salt.(or maybe the whole
salt shaker) Because no one ever knows the
whole truth as to why. 
When I go to pick up my last paycheck on Friday, Im 
just going to go in, get it and leave.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

bab1957 said:


> Thanks Mrs T, its a good way of thinking about it.
> I remember when other employees got terminated.
> There was a lot of speculation and guessing, so
> and so heard this or so and so heard that. I would
> ...


 Well I wish you good luck in finding something better! Try not to take their lack of communication with you personally. More than likely they just don't know how to approach the subject without seeming like they are nosing around and they don't want to offend you.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Babs ... Don't take to it heart. My guess is that they probably feel a bit uncomfortable. Unless it was one of my "close" friends.. I usually don't ask about people who have been fired or laid off. 

Some might think it would not be a good idea to been seen as having empathy for the laid off worker.... fearing that they might be next in line. 

I wish you the best of luck. As you go on interviews, research the company. Ask questions. Especially if it is an office type position. If you ask what other jobs there are in the department, etc, That might spur the interviewer to think of you for other positions also, if you don't get the job. Also, it would show you as having more ambition to move ahead than the average joe.


----------

